# angeln ohne Vispas



## Tewi (13. November 2008)

hiho ihr alle,

bin jetzt seid einiger zeit in holland am arbeiten.
ich auch bin begeisterter angler und auch schon mal desöfteren zuschauen beim angeln.
wie sich nach einigen monaten herraus gestellt hat haben viel angler (meistens holländer aber auch deutsche!!!) garkeinen Vispas!?!|bigeyes
was soll ich davon halten? und warum kontrolliert niemand???#c


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. November 2008)

*AW: angeln ohne Vispas*

Ich bin dieses Jahr 6 oder 7 mal kontroliert worden.
Jetzt wird es in Holland schon jedem so einfach gemacht, und wer meint sich noch nicht einmal einen Vispas zu holen, der hat es nicht besser verdient 90 Euro Strafe zu zahlen.


----------



## Tewi (13. November 2008)

*AW: angeln ohne Vispas*

na entlich ne antwort auf die ich gewartet habe!!!! 90€ sind viel zu wenig!!!!


----------



## wilhelm (13. November 2008)

*AW: angeln ohne Vispas*

Es wird eigendlich schon häufig kontrolliert.Wenn man dann ohne Papiere erwischt wird wird das Spielchen auch sehr teuer. Die Ausrüstung ist weg und der Spass kann einige 100 Euro Geldstrafe kosten. Davon kann man eigendlich auch einige Jahre den Vispass zahlen.
Ich persönlich habe kein Verständnis für die Schwarzangler:r und auch nur ein sehr begrenztes Mitleid wenn die Erwischt werden. 
Aber man wird überall auf diese Spezies Mensch treffen bei denen Regeln nur für die anderen gelten.#q


----------



## Borusse (14. November 2008)

*AW: angeln ohne Vispas*



Tewi schrieb:


> wie sich nach einigen monaten herraus gestellt hat haben viel angler (meistens holländer aber auch deutsche!!!) garkeinen Vispas!?!|bigeyes
> was soll ich davon halten? und warum kontrolliert niemand???#c


 
Hi,

ich frage mich gerade ob Du zu jedem Angler hingelaufen bist und gefragt hast ob er einen Vispas besitzt.
Oder wie kommst Du sonst zu Deiner Feststellung?

Gruss

Chris


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (14. November 2008)

*AW: angeln ohne Vispas*

wegen 43 € für so nen Pass schwarz zu Angeln ist ein totaler Schwachsinn!!!#d


----------

